# What excavator to buy????



## pipe-it-up (Feb 7, 2015)

Thinking about a Kubota U25 for general residential slab and sewer work. What do you all think???????????????? Thanks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think you should do an intro...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Rocks included!


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

chonkie said:


> Rocks included!


Now that's funny.

My son works for Cat and his boys have all those toys.


----------

